# Kurnell Invaded - Yaks galore!



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sydney Northside took a trip Southside this morning to do battle at the oil wharf. It took me an hour to get there from Gordon, and there were already 8 yaks out as I sallied forth at about 0545.

Checked out the hot water outlet for the first time, a few rats had been landed, but the frenzy of yesterday was not on. A slight wind and intermittent rain made for chilly conditions. I rigged a plastic & threw it into the fray and felt a very small take. Set the hook, and could feel substantial weight, but it didn't feel like a king. Shortly after I had a good size flattie at the yak, carefully installed the lipgrips and was pleased to land my pb flattie at 77cm. Coupla quick snaps & I swam her back to health, then she slowly resumed her station awaiting a hapless baitfish.

Back to serious business and the kings. Another plastic went out and after a cast or two a take that felt more like the target species. The water at the outlet is only about 5m deep, so even a rat has the odds stacked against you, although there's little in the way of structure to bust you off. A short tussle and rat number 1 (around 63cm) was landed & released. A few more casts & a repeat, continuing for a total of 4 rats. Saw one decent fish hooks (rebel1 I think) but the hook pulled before the fish was landed.

Fully light now and most of the locals had headed off to work - Keza, Dick & I headed out to some of the markers for squat, then as close as we dared to the large moored ships where fish were showing but not playing. After 30 mins or so I hit pumpkin time and left the boys to it. Good fun and a nice intro to Kurnell, but a few more kings wouldn't hurt ;-) .

Pics to follow... New firewall at work.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

There were at least 10 (me, Wombat, Rebel, SBD, Stuart to name a few) of us out there this morning. Great to see a good turn up, especially on a school day, too. The rats were around in force again. I didn't see a legal one landed, but I was only out there for an hour and hopefully someone came up with the goods. I managed 6, the biggest going 63 cms (again!). :?

Poppers, Mojos, Sluggos...whatever you threw at them, they had a whack. A couple of unusual captures - Ben (Wombat) managed an Octopus and SBD landed a cracker of a flattie that went 77 cms. I'm sure they'll update with details later.

Rebel with a Rat








Stuart with a Rat








cheers,
Cid


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Farkunell Freezing and wet arse !!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

SBD/WOPPIE - I migrated your posts over to this thread to prevent double up.

8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well done lads and on a morning that was more conducive to staying in bed , i hope someone got a legal , but the main thing is you all seemed to get the drag running and thats good ,good onya fallas , on a nice day its a very nice part of the world , one that i am keen to fish more often


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

sounds like a real fleet is starting to form up hunting kingies up and down the coast but what i want to know is did anyone remember to bring the bacon and egg rolls for our northern cousins ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't boat a single fish, lost 4 though, the biggest on the way back in.
It all went fine until it saw the yak and then i couldn't stop it until the hook pulled 

hotwater outlet may be renamed the mojo inlet.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keza said:


> I didn't boat a single fish, lost 4 though, the biggest on the way back in.
> It all went fine until it saw the yak and then i couldn't stop it until the hook pulled
> 
> hotwater outlet may be renamed the mojo inlet.


so you were practising 'early C&R'... :lol: that's very caring of you.

keza - if the kings were busting up up you need to start eating more meat and bulk up those skinny arms of yours...then you can skulldrag the buggers onboard!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't boat a single fish, lost 4 though, the biggest on the way back in.
> ...


Davey, what happens in the bedroom stays in the bedroom


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keza said:


> Davey, what happens in the bedroom stays in the bedroom


Fair enough.. I don't really want to know what goes on between you and your pet sheep anyway. :shock: :shock:

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ;-) :lol:

ps, sorry to drag the thread off topic. Back to the kingie report!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Didn't take any photos of kings - you've all seen a rat... Kurnell has a certain industrial chic which I'll try to document more substantially next time, but for now here's a flatty.




























And a pic that I didn't post from yesterday Northside ;-) .









Ash in lumpy conditions.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

a couple of pics to celebrate our natural surroundings


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful flatty there mate I'd be stoked with that as a by-catch..... or target catch..... or to even catch a fleeting glimpse of one that size..... [sigh]. Nice pics guys, yeah botany is an interesting place to fish, I prefer natural surroundings but dont mind the _industrial chic_ sometimes. I often sit right under the flight path at the runways and get high off jet fuel while I'm fishing. Great place to catch purple 7 eyed fish, but you cant eat them or theyll curse you. hmm it must be friday today.


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

A Cold Rainy Friday 5:45am and 8 Kayaks out there already. The only time I will do that if I have already wet my bed. So I will have an excuse for me Mrs to go out fishing in the rain anyway.

Awesome effort guys. That Octopus would have been nice on the dinner plate.

(^_^)/ *Well done SBD with your PB Flattie!*


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Vary nice flattie Dave well done.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)




----------

